# Aurora Zorro painting questions-need help



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi modelers, I cant find any color pics of guy williams and tornado for color reference, was his clothing all black? What color were his hat and cape cords? What color was the leather reins, bridle on tornado?
seen some built ups with a red sash, and a tyrone power publicity still with red inside his cape, very confusing.
Would appreciate it of someone can give me a link with color pics of guy williams as zorro, your help is much appreciated.

Thank you
Randy


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Randy - this is the best site out there and helped me when I was painting mine. As I mentioned earlier, the reins and bridle are the most inaccurate part of the kit. Everything else is pretty close.

http://www.billcotter.com/zorro/


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I was about to post that link myself but, my computer froze up on me!

You'll find that BLACK is the basic color throughout. The Hatband on Zorro's hat looks to be a silver/gold braid. The Shirt and Pants are flat black. The boots are probably best done with a satin or semi-gloss finish. The cape and sash will look best as a high gloss black. 

Several illustrations that appear in publications generally show Zorro's cape lined in red. Guy Williams' cape was NOT lined in red. It was just Black.

Best of Luck - Let us see your results!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

For additional reference material go back to www.google.com and do a search for 'zorro disney' and 'zorro guy williams'. I'm sure you'll find something that will help.

- GJS








Obviously, this horse is not Tornado!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks so much guys, wow I didnt know tornado was white also, the guy williams horse was black. This site helps me out alot, looking at gold key comic covers also.

Randy


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks so much guys, wow I didnt know tornado was white also, the guy williams horse was black. This site helps me out alot, looking at gold key comic covers also.
> 
> Randy


Tornado was black. That's the white second string horse - "******".


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

On the site that Scott linked to above, in the photo gallery, 
there is a shot of Guy Williams in costume leaning against a tree.
This pic can be enlarged for close scrutiny. It appears to me, 
from this photo, that Zorro's shirt buttons were GOLD and his
gloves had a GOLD outline.

- GJS

Oh... what the heck, here's the photo:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody seen the desperado who made off with my horse?









- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'd noticed the gold piping and buttons in that photo before but it does help to remember that this is a 1/12 scale kit. I went gloss black on the buttons and chose to leave the hat-band black too. No piping on the gloves. The (scratchbuilt) cape rope I drybrushed silver very lightly over black. The hardest thing to find is a good clear COLOR photo of the saddle. I did mine leather brown with silver filigree. I am also in the process of my _third_ restoration of the same kit and have purchased some very fine costume jewelry linked chain and leather strips to replictate the reins (I'm missing the original reins on my kit).


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro said:


> Tornado was black. That's the white second string horse - "******".


Ouch! It hurts when I laugh!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's nice to know that Silver had a second job to fall back on...


Larry


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott, I agree with you on keeping things semi-black and flat black, and reins dark brown, thanks again all, I have a better idea now, on what color and shades to use,will post pics of kit when its done.

Randy


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

For some reason, I remember Zorro using two horses. Tornado, a black horse and Lightning, a white horse. 

Anyone else remember this? I might be mixing things up from a novel or another movie compared to the Disney version.

Larry
--------
Scattered Plastic webzine
http://www.scatteredplastic.com/


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Ravenauthor said:


> For some reason, I remember Zorro using two horses. Tornado, a black horse and Lightning, a white horse.
> 
> Anyone else remember this? I might be mixing things up from a novel or another movie compared to the Disney version.
> 
> ...


There was a storyline that I recall where Don Diego had travelled to another city. He had taken his Zorro outfit with him ( of course ) but, he couldn't very well take both Don Diego's horse _and_ Zorro's horse. So, he simply rode Don Diego's horse when there was no other choice. If I remember correctly, he was able to convince the constabulary that Zorro had stolen it.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Hey Randy,

I just remembered that there's a really nice build-up of the Aurora Zorro
posted on Steve Iverson's CULTVMAN website. You might want to check it out:

http://www.culttvman.com/tory_mucaroto_s_zorro.html

- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

yes i seen that Zorro on Steve's site, very nice work indeed, and very clean, like Scott had said its a beautiful kit, I am sure looking forward to paint that kit and the apache warrior also.Lots of nice work in cyberland, very impressive.Thanks Batman, much appreciated.

Buzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The Batman said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> I just remembered that there's a really nice build-up of the Aurora Zorro
> posted on Steve Iverson's CULTVMAN website. You might want to check it out:
> ...


Wow! That's a beautiful job all the way around. He did the trim on the gloves and the hat band too. I wouldn't be surprised if the colors on the saddle are accurate but not sure as I have never seen a clear color photo.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

.... nice putty work on Tornado too. Parts fit on that horse mold is fairly ugly.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott , I am going to do the saddle decor in 2 shades of leather brown, like real saddles, in my opinion, the saddle in the disney series, was a pattern embrioded into the leather, but hey, the kit is generic anything goes, by the way my lone ranger horse had a real bad fit, but the zorro horse fits alot snugger.

Randy


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> by the way my lone ranger horse had a real bad fit, but the zorro horse fits alot snugger.


That's interesting... since they are both the same horse - from the same mold ( presumably )

- GJS


----------

